# Editing the "Emergency Relief Valve"



## Lynx88 (Feb 7, 2005)

I read on z31.com that you can modify the "Emergency Relief Valve" so that it can hold more pressure and in turn give the car more power. From what I understand, this valve is suppost to prevent damage to the engine by opening up at 475 mmHg (...4.75 psi?). I am just wondering if anyone else has done this and had no problems.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That will not give you power. Putting a boost controller on your wastegate vaccume line will though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

In addition, you will need to remove the pop-off valve and plug the hole left on the side of the intake. A pipe plug will do.

Asleep is right, you will not get more power from modding the POV alone. You must also increase boost from the turbo. Modding the POV simply _allows_ you to run more boost, you must increase the boost at the wastgate. 

As far as I can tell, the POV opens at exactly 10 psi, that's how I found it worked on my car. It found it's way into the trash can soon after.....


----------



## Lynx88 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok thanks I was mainly looking for some cheap mods (and I mean real cheap) to get more power in my car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ditch the pop-off valve, buy a boost controller, set it to 10 psi. That'll net you about 40-50 Hp over stock. Get an exhaust system, that'll free up the engine breathing a bit. Good mods to start with, gives instant gratification.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can get a manual boost controller from www.boostvalve.com for 50 bucks for our car. If set at about 10-11 PSI that'll net you about a horsepower per dollar (not bad at all I must add) Then get a 1" NPT metal pipe plug from Lowes or Home Depot for 99 cents and boom... Cheap mods


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> and boom... Cheap mods


 Long as it's not _and boom... the engine_. We did forget to mention a proper boost guage.  Because the stock one is worthless. Don't add a boost controller without it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Long as it's not _and boom... the engine_. We did forget to mention a proper boost guage.  Because the stock one is worthless. Don't add a boost controller without it.



Yeah boom would be right, forgot about that detail.


----------

